# 2018 Tournament Spreadsheet Rev. #2 (Updated 3/20/18)



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Updated revision. If you requested an emailed copy I will be emailing the revised spreadsheet. Enjoy!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

CastAway Cup Postponed
Due to potential storms and high winds this weekend we are postponing the CastAway Cup. The rescheduled date for the tournament will be August 11th, 2018.


----------



## Team SRT (Apr 18, 2018)

Bubbaette can you send me a copy of this list to [email protected]


----------

